# New here.



## pinklady6000 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello, everybody:
I am an expert in JKD, shin kicking and wrestling.
pinklady


----------



## Buka (Aug 18, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Pinklady. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## pinklady6000 (Aug 18, 2016)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, Pinklady. Hope you enjoy it.


Thankyou


----------



## Tames D (Aug 18, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 18, 2016)

pinklady6000 said:


> Hello, everybody:
> I am an expert in JKD, shin kicking and wrestling.
> pinklady



  Wow, that sounds like fun! (depending upon who you're wrestling with!)

  Welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ShawnP (Aug 18, 2016)

oh hai!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2016)

Welcome to the discussion. May the odds be forever in your favor.


----------



## pinklady6000 (Aug 19, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> Wow, that sounds like fun! (depending upon who you're wrestling with!)
> 
> Welcome to the madhouse!


thanks


----------



## pinklady6000 (Aug 19, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome to the discussion. May the odds be forever in your favor.


thanks. your quote sprang a thought there. if I was to take up a weapon, I would choose archery like katniss everdeen.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 19, 2016)

pinklady6000 said:


> thanks. your quote sprang a thought there. if I was to take up a weapon, I would choose archery like katniss everdeen.


plus her inexhaustible supply of arrows!  Welcome aboard, hope you stick around and share some more of your thoughts, opinions and expertise, Jx


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 19, 2016)

Welcome aboard! Shin kicking is crazy! I love it!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Aug 24, 2016)

Jenna said:


> plus her inexhaustible supply of arrows!  Welcome aboard, hope you stick around and share some more of your thoughts, opinions and expertise, Jx



That seems to be a trait with many archers in films. In fact, the only one I've seen actually run out of arrows when he needed it was Hawkeye in the first avenger's film.


----------



## MaMaD (Aug 24, 2016)

welcome to MT.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 24, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> Welcome aboard! Shin kicking is crazy! I love it!



SKAB - Shin Kicking Association of Britain


it's a very, very old thing here in the UK and it's in the Cotswold Olympicks too. The Cotswold Olimpicks | The forerunner to the Modern Olympics


----------



## Jenna (Aug 24, 2016)

Midnight-shadow said:


> That seems to be a trait with many archers in films. In fact, the only one I've seen actually run out of arrows when he needed it was Hawkeye in the first avenger's film.


True! too many Achilles heels and I guess they will not be our superheroes right? x


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 24, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> SKAB - Shin Kicking Association of Britain
> 
> 
> it's a very, very old thing here in the UK and it's in the Cotswold Olympicks too. The Cotswold Olimpicks | The forerunner to the Modern Olympics


From the "10 reasons why" page:

"9

There’s no need for dope tests—if anything, stupidity is encouraged. "


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 24, 2016)

welcome to MT have a great day enjoy you stay here


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 24, 2016)

Welcome to martial talk by the way

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 26, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT PinkLady!


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 26, 2016)

For the record, guys, the OP is now banned… a quick search of the threads started by this claimed "JKD expert" should show why…


----------

